# Scudder Scare



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We were at my boyfriends house just finishing up dinner yesterday. My boyfriend stood up and then yelled, NO!! I looked over and Scudder had a pan of Rat poisoning. The poison had spilled all over the floor. I freaked and asked my boyfriend how he got it. My boyfriend just put it out a few days earlier, in a tiny cubby hole. He didn't think the pups would be able to get it. Scudder had squeezed himself into the hole and grabbed the dish with his teeth to pull it out. Thank God my boyfriend saw him as he was backing out of the hole, spilling the poison as he pulled it. We checked his mouth to see if he ate any, because we didn't have any peroxide. Then we watched him like a hawk to see if he went for the water bowl. Scudder is fine. I don't think he ate any. 

All I keep thinking about is, what if we didn't see him eat it?. He could have gotten so sick and we wouldn't have known what it was. He could have crossed over the rainbow bridge and missed out on his 3rd birthday next week!!!! Not my SCUDDY!!!

If I had peroxide, I would have made him throw up just to be on the safe side. From now on, before I bring my dogs to someone's house, I will ask them if there's any poison out. This is the time of year people use that stuff, because the rodents are looking for a warm place.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Linda! I am so relieved to read Scudder is fine. That is a terrible scare...and a good warning to us all.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It is fritening when their curiosity and nose gets them into trouble. What a relief that Scudder is fine!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very scary but so glad Scudder is ok!!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG, how terrifying for you! I'm so glad your boyfriend saw him starting to get into it. Whew. Jane


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> We were at my boyfriends house just finishing up dinner yesterday. My boyfriend stood up and then yelled, NO!! I looked over and Scudder had a pan of Rat poisoning. The poison had spilled all over the floor. I freaked and asked my boyfriend how he got it. My boyfriend just put it out a few days earlier, in a tiny cubby hole. He didn't think the pups would be able to get it. Scudder had squeezed himself into the hole and grabbed the dish with his teeth to pull it out. Thank God my boyfriend saw him as he was backing out of the hole, spilling the poison as he pulled it. We checked his mouth to see if he ate any, because we didn't have any peroxide. Then we watched him like a hawk to see if he went for the water bowl. Scudder is fine. I don't think he ate any.
> 
> All I keep thinking about is, what if we didn't see him eat it?. He could have gotten so sick and we wouldn't have known what it was. He could have crossed over the rainbow bridge and missed out on his 3rd birthday next week!!!! Not my SCUDDY!!!
> 
> *If I had peroxide, I would have made him throw up just to be on the safe side. From now on, before I bring my dogs to someone's house, I will ask them if there's any poison out. This is the time of year people use that stuff, because the rodents are looking for a warm place.*


Glad he is OK. 
I think it might be a good idea to keep a bottle of peroxide in the car as well with other first aid stuff


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Horrifying! So glad Scudder seems to be okay!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very scary and thank goodness he saw it right away. Good reminder stuff like that attracts rats, it will probably attract dogs too 

Just a note, don't use hydrogen peroxide with everything. I know it is safe for chocolate but I know it can react with some poisons so definitely call first.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Linda, that goodness he is okay. I am sure you gave John a little talking to about putting out poisons and not discussing it with you.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Very scary and thank goodness he saw it right away. Good reminder stuff like that attracts rats, it will probably attract dogs too
> 
> *Just a note, don't use hydrogen peroxide with everything. I know it is safe for chocolate but I know it can react with some poisons so definitely call first.*


Amanda I agree--

LEGAL DISCLAIMER: All information contained on these pages is offered as a helpful service. It it not intended as medical counsel or taking the place of professional guidance. Please seek the services of a competent veterinarian or professional dog trainer at the first indication of problems.

Animal Poison Control Center 
1-(888)426-4435

KNOW THE SUBSTANCE SWALLOWED!!
If your dog has ingested a substance that you believe to be toxic, your first step is to identify the substance in question. Once you know what was ingested, call the Animal Poison Control Center above. The helpful people on this emergency line will be able to tell you if the substance is caustic or not. (Note: A $50 fee may be applied in some cases.)

This is a very important distinction, as caustic substances can NOT be treated by induced vomiting. Instead, vomiting will cause internal tears in your dog's stomach and his condition will rapidly worsen.

In many cases of poisoning, the immediate treatment is to induce vomiting, but be sure to check with a medical counselor first!

**Warning** - Know the substance before you make your pet vomit
In ALL poisoning cases, please seek veterinary care immediately!

If convulsions, seizures, shock or lethargy are present as symptoms, 
do NOT induce vomiting!!

In ALL poisoning cases, please seek veterinary care immediately! 
Vomiting is only a temporary fix to give you enough time to get your pet to a vet.

To induce vomiting, give orally (by mouth) ONE of the following:

►Hydrogen Peroxide

Three percent hydrogen peroxide (not hair coloring strength peroxide) is quite effective in making dogs and cats vomit. You must be sure to use three percent peroxide. Despite the label indicating that hydrogen peroxide is toxic, it is safe to give to dogs for this purpose. It is considered toxic since it induces vomiting and therefore does not stay in the body.

The appropriate dose of hydrogen peroxide is one teaspoon per 10 pounds of body weight. If you have an oral syringe, one teaspoon equals 5 cc or 5 ml. Once given, walk your dog around or gently shake the stomach area to mix the peroxide with the stomach contents. Vomiting should occur within 15 to 20 minutes. If no vomiting occurs, you can safely repeat the three percent hydrogen peroxide once. If it is still not effective, your dog may need to be seen by a veterinarian for stronger vomiting medication.

Once the hydrogen peroxide is given, it is important to watch your pet so that he does not re-ingest the substance. If there is concern about toxicity, collect and take a sample of the vomitus to your veterinarian.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Linda, how frightening!! I'm so glad Scudder is okay. 
Thank you Sally for posting the poison control info again. I need to make a wallet card with that information so that I always have it with me.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That was a terrible experience. I'm so glad Scudder is okay.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Scudder's :angel: was watching over him, for sure! So glad he's ok


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, Linda, that is so scary. Thank goodness you saw him!
We have that issue when we go to our Tahoe cabin, because we have to have mouse poison out up there when we're not there. . .and have to remember exactly where we've put it and remove it when we bring the dogs up.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, that is SO scary! I am SO glad that Scudder is okay! I had a mouse in the apartment once and freaked out, trying to figure out how to trap it without hurting the dogs AND while being humane (I don't like to see any animal suffer... even a mouse). I found a solution... it's not the cheapest, but it works: Victor Electronic Mouse Trap

It's reusable (just make sure you clean it out) and is completely safe for the pups. I've had my trap out for a while and they've never been able to get into it and/or were interested in it. I actually didn't catch my particular mouse with it as it turns out it was probably scouting for food and we plugged up the hole we think it was using. BUT a friend of mine has used it several times with success. Plus, it's just a nice thing to have in case you need it!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Linda, thank goodness that Scudder is okay! How scary!!! Whew!

Give him an extra hug today! :hug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys
I had no idea that peroxide could be bad, depending on what was swallowed. This was definitely a learning experience!! 

I knew Scudder was going to be tough when he swallowed clipper oil as a young pup. That was my first encounter with poison control. Next was the liquid ant bait station ordeal. You can't stop watching them just because they become adults. These little rascals are into everything!

I'm seeing Scudder in a whole new light today. He had a brush with death, so he's getting lots of extra love from me and everyone here!! Thanks for your concern!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank goodness all turned out okay. Thanks for the eye opener and thank you Sally for all the good info.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gosh Linda, that is scary - I hope John ran out and got some peroxide for his house as well!! So glad that Mr.Scuds is ok!! Cant wait to give him some extra kisses on Saturday.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Linda,
I am so glad it all turned out ok...that must have been really scary!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

s, thanks so much for posting for posting the info.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

SCUDDER, no no!

So glad he's ok! 

Thanks for the reminder - birthday's are tomorrow.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I missed this thread until I saw the birthday one. I'm so glad he didn't eat any and thank you for the warning. We do need to ask if we are visiting friends and the dogs are free to roam.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to hear Scudder is OK. We put out ant traps here and never thought the kids could reach them- oh they did. Fortunately for me I was right there at the time and was able to get them to drop it right away. THen a leave it for the other two and we were good. Didn't knwo about the peroxide. THanks for the info.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I have the poison control number on the cell phone. It takes only a minute but its no good on the refridgerator door if you are not at home.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Years ago, our almost 2-year-old Golden Retriever ate a tray of rat poison (at least one and maybe more) and we didn't know it. Over the course of a couple of days, she "just wasn't herself" but we weren't too concerned because she still seemed ok -- just not as hungry and a little bit tired. One morning she became extremely lethargic and we knew something was wrong and called the vet and rushed her over there.

On the phone before going, the vet asked if she could have eaten rat poison. We said no but after thinking a moment, there was one area in the barn that we did keep it and she DID follow hubby into the barn a few days earlier but only for a few moments. The vet said if we had any vitamin K in the house, give her a bunch of it and get her over to his office as fast as we could. We had the vitamin K, gave her some at home and I continued to give her more in the car as we made the 1/2 hour drive. I sat in the backseat with Angel.

Vet took her the moment we arrived (he met us outside and helped to carry her in) and after looking at her, told us to prepare ourselves that she will most likely die. He said he would do all he could and we left her in his hands and went home. We called a few times throughout the day and was told she was still hanging in there but unconscious. At 4 p.m. the vet told us he would be in and out of his clinic throughout the night checking on her. We didn't think she'd make it... we also checked the barn and sure enough -- the rat poison had been eaten and it rarely disappeared completely. Angel obviously ate it.

In the morning we called and our vet was a bit more optimistic but still cautious. 

4 days later, we took Angel home. :dance:

Our vet said she was within minutes of dying when we got there. He told us she should never have puppies after that and we had her spayed a few months later when she could handle the operation.

Angel lived to be 14 years old -- she passed away last year. :angel:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Amanda I agree--
> 
> LEGAL DISCLAIMER: All information contained on these pages is offered as a helpful service. It it not intended as medical counsel or taking the place of professional guidance. Please seek the services of a competent veterinarian or professional dog trainer at the first indication of problems.
> 
> ...


Everyone needs to print this out and put a copy in the house with first aid equipment and a copy in the car...thanks for this.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Carolyn,
Thanks for sharing your story. I'm glad Angel lived through the rat poison ordeal. I am just sorry to hear of her passing.
Poison is so scary, because if you don't catch them in the act, you might not figure it out in time! I am so glad your rat poison story had a happy ending.


----------

